# Canon launches "50x optical zoom" PowerShot SX50 HS camera



## Rockstar11 (Sep 17, 2012)

And the zoom race continues.

*asset3.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2012/09/16/HR_SX50HS_3QOPEN_CL_edited-2_610x344.jpg

After Nikon's 42x zoom P510 arrived earlier this year and the announcement of Olympus' 40x zoom Stylus 820UZ iHS in August, I thought maybe we'd reached a limit. Canon's PowerShot SX50 HS blows right by, though, with a 50x 24-1,200mm lens.

Its predecessor, the SX40 HS, had a mere 35x 24-840mm lens, so the jump out to 1,200mm is substantial, but not without penalty. The aperture range for the SX40 was f2.7-f5.8, but it gets considerably slower for the SX50: f3.4-6.5. This is helped some by the 12-megapixel BSI CMOS sensor, but you'll likely need to use its high ISO settings, which now goes up to ISO 6400. 

here's also the matter of keeping such a long lens steady and locked onto your target. To help keep subjects framed when zoomed in, there's a Zoom Framing Assist that pulls the lens back so you can find your subject and then zooms back in. Along with that, Canon added a button to lock optical image stabilization onto the center of the frame. Improvements have been made to Canon's AF system, too, for faster focusing and less shutter lag than previous SX-series models.

To accompany its electronic viewfinder, Canon used a 461K-dot-resolution 2.8-inch vari-angle LCD screen. Shooting modes seem consistent with the SX40, including semimanual and manual modes and Canon's Smart Auto that can now determine the best settings based on 58 pre-defined shooting situations.

Lastly, Canon finally added 12-bit raw capture giving you some more flexibility with post processing. However, past models haven't exactly been speed demons, so I'm wary of how much this will slow down performance. Also, longer lenses on compact cameras rarely, if ever, translate into better photos and video. No way of telling until I get my hands on one for review, though.

The Canon PowerShot SX50 HS arrives in October for $479.99.

source: Canon PowerShot SX50 HS takes long zoom title - Digital cameras - CNET Reviews

*www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/images/cameras/powershot/PS_SX50HS/features/sx50hs_feature_01a.jpg



Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : PowerShot SX50 HS


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 18, 2012)

is it capable to shoot in raw format so that user can edit like professional in photoshop?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2012)

@dr.house yes it captures 12-bit RAW files so that u can edit it later....50x zoom is incredible but how it performs is imp...P510 is already flop due to poor focus...


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 18, 2012)

how is sony hx200v? i see it is just for rupees twenty thousand in ebay.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 18, 2012)

SX50 would be a killer with tripod as f/6.5 at 1200mm end wont allow handheld shots in anything but bright conditions.

High ISO performance of SX40 was very good and this cam will probably have the same IQ.


----------



## amir_nandolia (Sep 19, 2012)

It really looking so impressive. But one thing which i really want to know that whether this product provide 3d photography too? and at what price rate (apprx.) it is going to launch in India?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @dr.house yes it captures 12-bit RAW files so that u can edit it later....50x zoom is incredible but how it performs is imp...P510 is already flop due to poor focus...



agree


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

@Dr.house sony HX200 is a hit...it have good focus speed ...enough zoom...lots of funky features


----------



## manojbhagat (Sep 20, 2012)

My Sony handycam has only 35x zoom! 
Too good!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

50x zoom on a 24-1200mm lens is going to suck, big time.
Just another marketing tactic from canon.


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 20, 2012)

Zoom is for FAT people who hate walking to the subject or those with so rough steps that they would shoo away rock.


----------



## s.gopal (Sep 20, 2012)

canon new launch is really smashing...i like its 50x zoom capability...soon i will buy this cam.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Zoom is for FAT people who hate walking to the subject or those with so rough steps that they would shoo away rock.



I learnt that I am fat.... Because I cannot walk to the moon. Thanks for the info


----------



## rider (Sep 20, 2012)

What about new pana FZ200? flipkart.com priced for 34,290 
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ200 Point & Shoot: 12.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 50x zoom on a 24-1200mm lens is going to suck, big time.
> Just another marketing tactic from canon.



This is the only reasonable lens they could have used. Maybe you are talking about aperture


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2012)

Fz200 any day because of f/2.8 lens at telephoto end


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Zoom is for FAT people who hate walking to the subject or those with so rough steps that they would shoo away rock.



Hilarious comment bro

@prashant ....by giving that long zoom canon have to improve on each and everything...focus speed,aperture,image stabilisation etc ....will wait for the review


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> This is the only reasonable lens they could have used. Maybe you are talking about aperture



Yes I'm.
And about the optical zoom in P&S camera, I never found any use of more than 5-6x zoom.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2012)

^ Useful when taking images of birds, insects, moon, or getting a good bokeh effect, sports etc


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Canon launches &quot;50x optical zoom&quot; PowerShot SX50 HS camera*



marvelousprashant said:


> ^ Useful when taking images of birds, insects, moon, or getting a good bokeh effect, sports etc



+1
50x optical zoom is good for wildlife photography. 

Faster Focus and High-speed Shooting.
High Speed AF greatly improves focus speed and High-Speed Burst HQ allows for continuous capture at a maximum of 10 frames* while maintaining superb image quality.

The PowerShot SX50 HS is equipped with Canon's latest advancement in AF technology: High Speed AF. The result of several improved technologies, High Speed AF delivers significantly faster focus speed of 0.19 seconds and a dramatically reduced shooting lag time of only 0.25 seconds, for a super-responsive shooting experience that lets you capture every great shot as it happens. The technology also powers the camera's new High-Speed Burst HQ, with continuous capture at a maximum speed of approximately 13 fps. Moreover, images captured in High-Speed Burst HQ maintain the camera's superb image quality.
*www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/images/cameras/powershot/PS_SX50HS/features/sx50hs_feature_04a.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Canon launches &quot;50x optical zoom&quot; PowerShot SX50 HS camera*



Rockstar11 said:


> +1
> 50x optical zoom is good for wildlife photography.



Are you going to to P&S camera in case of  wildlife photography?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon launches &quot;50x optical zoom&quot; PowerShot SX50 HS camera*

Canon PowerShot SX50 HS - Auto Focus In Video Mode 

The Canon PowerShot SX 50 SH is alot faster and more precise when shooting video at extreme focal length like 1200mm (50x). Alot better than the Nikon P510 which is a lot slower and seems to having issues with deciding what to focus on.

Canon PowerShot SX50 HS - Auto Focus In Video Mode - YouTube

Canon PowerShot SX50 HS - Macro Video Samples 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqRqqx8fcd4&feature=g-all-u


Canon PowerShot SX 50 HS - Digital Zoom Video Test 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0PRWQ4DV70&feature=plcp

Canon SX50 Zoom Test HD 50x & 200x

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTR-4lF4SBs&feature=related


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 6, 2012)

anyone bought this cam??


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't know much about these things but these numbers are too much to think that image quality would be damn good.


----------



## dr.rdb (Dec 18, 2012)

So which one is better Panasonic Fz150/200 or Canon SX50? 

Forget about P510 from Nikon !


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 19, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> anyone bought this cam??


No, but I wanna. Reviews looks solid. I mean it's a vfm. What's the exact/best price of it?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 19, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> No, but I wanna. Reviews looks solid. I mean it's a vfm. What's the exact/best price of it?



Rs.24,000 on fotocentreindia.com


----------

